# Where to buy a hoodie with ears?



## Furry_Scott (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi guys i'm new to the forum and have recently been craving a hoodie with a pair of ears attached heh >.> Any ideas where I can get one? Thanks ^.^


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 24, 2013)

Mermade, her hoodie prices start at $130. If you want a customized character hoodie.

Or just look up "ear hoodie" on Etsy or any other shopping website and you can find something cheaper.
I searched it on Etsy and immediately found this. It even has paw pads.

It's not that hard to look up products. u_u


----------



## jorinda (Jun 24, 2013)

If you just want ears, that's simple. Buy a normal hoodie, and add self-made ears. There are lots of tutorials, and hand-sewing a pair of ears takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## GuardiansWish (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree a lot with jorinda. 

The best way to do it (if you are just after a simple, non-character specific hoodie) is to make it yourself. All you need is a hoodie you like, some extra fabric and a little bit of sewing know how. If you wanted them a little furrier, you could try to make them out of brushed yarn. It would take a little bit of figuring out, but I think it oculd be done in the end. 

If you're looking to commission on for a specific character, try some of the following:

Fexazaur used to do them, not sure about anymore. try sending them a note.
mangoislandcreations is open atm but you need to get a quote
hannahspajamas has some really nice stuff but i'm not sure they're active anymore

We just got our sewing machine back online and I think we're going to try and do some ear hoodies. If you note me on FA proper, I"ll let you know how it's going!


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Etsy, make it yourself, perhaps you can buy one at the store, too.


----------



## lazgan (Jul 6, 2013)

http://calgarycosplay.deviantart.com/ makes some pretty nice character/furry hoodies and hats


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.anthrowear.com/
Might have something you like.


----------



## Iantaylor58 (Jul 28, 2013)

I love to ware hoodie. For me it is a comfort outfit to ware over t-shirt and drive a bike on road with my friends. I have a collection of hoodie which always feel me great and always love to try a different men hoodie. You can get stylish hoodie here. I just found this shop with variety of stylish hoodie with ear and without ear hoodies.


----------

